# Egg-less Crab cakes



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 18, 2020)

I know every crab cake recipe I've made/seen uses a beaten egg or two, but alas, I have no eggs. I get it... it is the main binder.

But what would you do if you wanted to make some and had no eggs?


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 18, 2020)

Mashed potato or cooked rice for binding.


----------



## dcSaute (Apr 18, 2020)

mayo is another oft used binder.
many many recipes


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 18, 2020)

salt and pepper said:


> Mashed potato or cooked rice for binding.



Got none of those either.

What about a water/corn starch slurry?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 18, 2020)

dcSaute said:


> mayo is another oft used binder.
> many many recipes



Yes... the recipes call for mayo and eggs. Maybe just go heavy on the mayo?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2020)

If you have a can of chickpeas, you can use the liquid, aka aquafaba, from the can as an egg replacement. 
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/vegan-chickpea-crab-cakes-3364958


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 18, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> If you have a can of chickpeas, you can use the liquid, aka aquafaba, from the can as an egg replacement.



I only have dried chickpeas. I thought about soaking/cooking/and nuking a small quantity in the Vitamix, but that seems like an awful lot of time/effort for a few crab cakes. (c;


----------



## cookieee (Apr 18, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> Yes... the recipes call for mayo and eggs. Maybe just go heavy on the mayo?



I love crab cakes. I vote for the mayo.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2020)

Not crab cakes, but Danish fish balls (fiskefrikadeller) are usually made with a bit of flour to help bind. The mix does have to rest a bit to give the flour time to hydrate properly, 15 mins in the fridge. Longer is fine.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 18, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Not crab cakes, but Danish fish balls (fiskefrikadeller) are usually made with a bit of flour to help bind. The mix does have to rest a bit to give the flour time to hydrate properly, 15 mins in the fridge. Longer is fine.



Wouldn't the water/corn starch slurry (as mentioned above) do as well, or maybe even better?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 18, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> Wouldn't the water/corn starch slurry (as mentioned above) do as well, or maybe even better?



I have no idea. I have only used flour. I add it directly and let it hydrate with any liquids that are in the mix.


----------



## jessicataylor99 (Apr 19, 2020)

You can try some corn starch with additional butter. I'm not sure if you like it or not but cook it sometimes.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 19, 2020)

You probably now have either cooked some rice and or the potatoes, LOL.  

My suggestion would have been - *wait* until you have at least ONE of those ingredients!  Don't ruin good crab unless absolutely the last thing in the cupboard and you're starving. 

So...?  what did you do?  ... and how did it turn out?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Apr 19, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> So...?  what did you do?  ... and how did it turn out?



After much deliberation, and a few Manhattans... I opened a can of soup.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 19, 2020)

right after my own heart!  well done!


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 24, 2020)

I came across a recipe making a sort of mousse with sea scallops and heavy cream in the blender that was used as a binder for the crab cake.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2020)

medtran49 said:


> I came across a recipe making a sort of mousse with sea scallops and heavy cream in the blender that was used as a binder for the crab cake.


OMG, what an unbelievable waste of beautiful sea scallops! I can't believe someone thought to do that. Yeesh, I'd rather just have seared scallops and crab dip.


----------



## dcSaute (Apr 25, 2020)

waste?  not so fast . . . (g)
I recently did this scallop chowder
https://shop.wegmans.com/recipes/86
to which I added some shrimp.


it was really good.


----------



## dcSaute (Apr 25, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> After much deliberation, and a few Manhattans... I opened a can of soup.



good move.
you being west coast and me being blue claw dyed in the Chesapeake....
we may have some different tastes in crab cakes - and crab per se.  Dungeness crab and blue claw are different tastes.

I've never had any luck with the mayo based crab cake binders.
it always turns out to be crab hash . . .

(long story omitted . . . ) I've gone back to the basics.
blue claw crab, egg with a dab of creamy horse radish, Old Bay, bit of onion/roasted red pepper.
a smidge of panko if it's too wet. 
 that's it - period.  no more thousand ingredient crab cakes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2020)

dcSaute said:


> waste?  not so fast . . . (g)
> I recently did this scallop chowder
> https://shop.wegmans.com/recipes/86
> to which I added some shrimp.
> ...


That sounds good. It's the scallop mousse I can't deal with.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2020)

dcSaute said:


> good move.
> you being west coast and me being blue claw dyed in the Chesapeake....
> we may have some different tastes in crab cakes - and crab per se.  Dungeness crab and blue claw are different tastes.
> 
> ...


There you go. Simple, yummy, crabby goodness 

Signed, 
The Southernmost Edge of the Chesapeake Bay


----------

